# Pipe smoking photos



## Requiem

Post a picture of yourself smoking a pipe.
I realize some people might not be willing to post pictures of themselves in the internet, but it would be great to relate a face to the nickname... It is also a good way to share beautifull landscapes and other special moments.
I really think it's about time pipe smokers get out of the closet and do some show off. Don't be shy, folkes!

I don´t have any fresh pictures (will take new ones, soon), but here are some of me:


----------



## Requiem

No one? Why?
Is this such a bad idea?


----------



## RJpuffs

Requiem said:


> No one? Why?
> Is this such a bad idea?


Dunno 'bout that - but ya DON'T want my mug on here hoto:
Don't wanna scare folks before halloween.

I get the feeling I've seen you before ... hmmmm LOTR that elf dude.


----------



## indigosmoke

hmmm...separated at birth?


----------



## Requiem

Ah, see? This can be fun... 
I´m thinking about let my hair grow like that... just not sure about the tiara 

I probably have common facial features. There's two portuguese public faces (a singer and a soccer goalkeeper) with whom I've been mistaken by, several times.

Now, show yourselves!


----------



## MarkC

Alas, no camera, no pictures. In fact, I think the newest picture I have of myself is from when I graduated from boot camp back in '79...


----------



## indigosmoke

Requiem said:


> Ah, see? This can be fun...
> I probably have common facial features. There's two portuguese public faces (a singer and a soccer goalkeeper) with whom I've been mistaken by, several times.


You may be on to something here. Come to think of it you also look like the guy who played Spock in the new Star Trek movie.


----------



## indigosmoke

Requiem said:


> Ah, see? This can be fun...
> Now, show yourselves!


I've got pics of course but none with my pipe. I'll have to take some. This is a nice idea. It would be fun to put a face with the posts, so to speak. Based on your avatar I pictured you as a gruff old Portuguese sea dog, not an Elrond clone!


----------



## Requiem

indigosmoke said:


> Based on your avatar I pictured you as a gruff old Portuguese sea dog, not an Elrond clone!


Ahah, I love comic books and that's my favorite character, Captain Haddock, from Tintin.

There's lots of folks around here with photo cameras... where are you?


----------



## Mad Hatter

I don't really have any pictures of myself. Maybe I'll take one if I can figure out how to use the delay option on my camera


----------



## slyder

ive got loads of pictures.....just none of me with a pipe. Soon maybe.


----------



## Davetopay

Took this 3 minutes ago!









It's just a quick crackberry pic.....man is my beard going grey.

That my Savenelli Design Series #316Z.... if that means anything to anyone.


----------



## DSturg369

My Puff profile pic...


----------



## Hermit

[No message]


----------



## SidRox7

The ole trusty cob and I on Vacation. p


Blah having trouble posting the pic so I hope this worked. :dunno:


----------



## Pypkius

Great pictures guys!! :roll:
Here's mine


----------



## pipemike

My Favorite way to light a Pipe!!


----------



## Requiem

Alright, nice to see some faces!


----------



## Savvy

Taken with a webcam, so not the best quality, but you get the idea...










Me with my Peterson Cara and some Boswell's Northwoods


----------



## bfox

Was trying to get the camera ready and took this by accident .
But I thought is was Cool !


----------



## Davetopay

Riding in my 70 GMC K1500 with my Savinelli Linea 76 stuffed full of Stonehaven









Working the day away on a beer route in an International 4300 DT466 with a cheap ebay meer that never shows color in photos, but is loaded up with some rather tasty Mac B Plumcake


----------



## juni

The amount of pipe smokers with beards seem to be larger than the amount of pipe smokers without one. (yes, I have a beard too)


----------



## commonsenseman

Very nice pics guys!


----------



## Davetopay

juni said:


> The amount of pipe smokers with beards seem to be larger than the amount of pipe smokers without one. (yes, I have a beard too)


Heh, I haven't been clean shaven since my late teens. Shaving is such a PITA.


----------



## Lefty

OK, I'll bite.


Here I am with my Savinelli Laguna 606.


----------



## StufnPuf

Yea pretty sure beards and pipes go hand in hand...I have one too


----------



## MarkC

This is why you won't see a picture of me; my job that I started two years ago forced me to shave my beard. I had the thing for twenty-five years and still can't face myself in the mirror...


----------



## indigosmoke

Well, no beard but here's a pic of me smoking my Savinelli Standing 413KS.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Me


----------



## Mister Moo

New cob has me bent outta shape. Maybe I will look better (and feel better) after it burns in.

Cob is a _Jake Hackert_, large bowl, lucite fishtail stem and diamond shank. Excellent work - it just needs some time.


----------



## phatmax

Here is one, (no smoke out of my Brebbia Crystal, at work)

I am going to get one in Italy, if everything comes through for my vacation.


----------



## David M

Looks like Gustavo is winning the GQ Pipe Smoking award so far.

Look at them beards too - nice to know we got a healthy affection for scruff as well.

Good to see the faces, no doubt about it!

Here's me right before I boarded the plane to Las Vegas a few weeks back for the West Coast show. Pipe before boarding!


By DMDM


----------



## Requiem

David M said:


> Looks like Gustavo is winning the GQ Pipe Smoking award so far.
> 
> http://img4.imageshack.us/i/12835104301699583974100.jpg/


Being half-elf, half-vulcan, that's an unusual thing...

Nice to see so many faces. However, there's still a lot of pipesters in the closet... show up, guys!


----------



## Davetopay

David M said:


> Looks like Gustavo is winning the GQ Pipe Smoking award so far.
> 
> Look at them beards too - nice to know we got a healthy affection for scruff as well.
> 
> Good to see the faces, no doubt about it!
> 
> Here's me right before I boarded the plane to Las Vegas a few weeks back for the West Coast show. Pipe before boarding!
> 
> By DMDM


You kind of look a bit like the guy from "The Office".......


----------



## Jack Straw

Here's me pretend smoking my favorite pipe:


----------



## IHT

i'm the small one. :bolt:


last winter freezing my butt off in the garage.


while i was in germany a long while ago.


----------



## IHT

agent smith?
















_"MISTER ANDERSON......."_

can you dodge bullets?


----------



## phatmax

IHT said:


> i'm the small one. :bolt:
> 
> last winter freezing my butt off in the garage.
> 
> while i was in germany a long while ago.


Oh god, don't let the Granola, Prius-driving, SMUG-bots see the one with your son. DEFACS will be on the way for "abuse" and "child endangerment


----------



## Requiem

Ok, I'll get you guys another victim, so that I can be left alone...


----------



## MarkC

I was thinking Andrew looked more like the guy that starred in Neverwhen, the Neil Gamin TV show.


----------



## David M

Jack Straw said:


> Here's me pretend smoking my favorite pipe:


Thats F'in Hilarious. 
Pretend Smoking. HaH!

***

Which guy from the 'office' Dave?


----------



## David M

phatmax said:


> Oh god, don't let the Granola, Prius-driving, SMUG-bots see the one with your son. DEFACS will be on the way for "abuse" and "child endangerment


Thats pics a keeper.

His son is gonna love looking at it when he's older.


----------



## Davetopay

David M said:


> Thats F'in Hilarious.
> Pretend Smoking. HaH!
> 
> ***
> 
> Which guy from the 'office' Dave?


I forget the name of the character......he was the intern, dated Kelly, got a job at corporate in NYC, got busted for fraud.....is it Ryan?









....hhahahah...yeah it's Ryan.


----------



## IHT

David M said:


> Thats pics a keeper.
> 
> His son is gonna love looking at it when he's older.


i've got another where he's got one of my Mastro de Pajas and a lighter down in the bowl... all he'd do is blow spit into it. :frown:


----------



## DubintheDam




----------



## Revelation

To DubintheDam

I have to say that I really like your sense of style. And your part of the reason I wanna try a pipe. I checked out your you tube channel and for sure will subscribe. Keep on keeping on. :bowdown:


----------



## juni

You are allowed to smoke in pubs over there? I'm envious


----------



## WWhermit

Here's me in Vegas with a Savinelli Tundra smoking Anniversary Kake.


----------



## David M

juni said:


> You are allowed to smoke in pubs over there? I'm envious


One of the cool things about the recent WCPS in Vegas was the fact that we could smoke in the pub at the hotel where the show was held. It was pretty sweet being able to hang out with the guys, everyone drinking either beer or a whiskey, and everyone smoking and puffing on pipes. THAT!!! was honestly one of the best times of the show. Just hanging, shooting the breeze, in a pub and doing our thing. It was awesome.

***

Thanks for clarifying Dave!


----------



## indigosmoke

WWhermit said:


> Here's me in Vegas with a Savinelli Tundra smoking Anniversary Kake.


Is it true that what you smoke in Vegas stays in Vegas?


----------



## WWhermit

It might be, but I can't tell you, because you're not in Vegas.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## lunari

WWhermit said:


> Here's me in Vegas with a Savinelli Tundra smoking Anniversary Kake.


Is that at the mandalay bay? I just got back from Vegas on the 29th of Oct, was there for 4 days on vacation. Was great!


----------



## StufnPuf

WWhermit said:


> Here's me in Vegas with a Savinelli Tundra smoking Anniversary Kake.


Pretty sweet that your finger doubles as a lighter...do you have a built in tamper too? My finger is only good for poking things


----------



## WWhermit

@lunari: That's at the Mirage, poolside bar area. Next to the topless pool, which wasn't open. :frown: Funny that they charge men $20 to go into the topless pool, and women are free. I go topless everytime I go into a regular pool!

@stufnpuf: Lol, I saw that too. And yes, I do have a tamper, but it's not the finger.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## StufnPuf

I stayed at Caesar's Palace last time I was in Vegas and they also charge for the topless pool but you could see through the bushes (no pun intended) and there were two women laying by the pool...with there tops on. I think its a weird gimmick to try and get people to pay to look at women that aren't getting paid to be looked at.
Next time I'm their if I see any topless women I'll be sure to stick a pipe in their mouth :nono: and snap a pic for this thread


----------



## lunari

WWhermit said:


> @lunari: That's at the Mirage, poolside bar area. Next to the topless pool, which wasn't open. :frown: Funny that they charge men $20 to go into the topless pool, and women are free. I go topless everytime I go into a regular pool!
> 
> @stufnpuf: Lol, I saw that too. And yes, I do have a tamper, but it's not the finger.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


ah cool, had tea at the mandalay and i thought the place looked similar. can't wait to go back :smokin:


----------



## Dedalus

Interesting thread. Cool to put faces to names/personalities.


----------



## indigosmoke

Dedalus said:


> Interesting thread. Cool to put faces to names/personalities.


I agree. Kudos to Gustavo for starting this thread and to everyone who has participated.


----------



## SmokinDragon

cant let this thread die...


----------



## Davetopay

This was posted in another thread, but it really does belong here as well. This was while we were cutting a tree last weekend in our first snow of the season.


----------



## Dzrtrat




----------



## SmokinDragon

lol


----------



## Zeabed

This is a classic picture: Self-Effacing Old Man Holding Winslow Crown 300 To Webcam Lens. At least that's Cary Grant way in the background.


----------



## BrSpiritus

Here's me smoking my IRC Savinelli at Pearl Farm Resort, Samal Island Philippines. IIRC it was filled with C&D Good Morning which is the blend that is dedicaed to this pipe.


----------



## john.s

Okay, guys. Here are a couple of pipe shots. I really don't want to be a contestant in this little competition, though! :evil:


----------



## Davetopay

Hey John, I can't really see the setting there, but it immediately made me think of the "zen garden" at the inlaw's place on Cape Cod. Uniquely isolated, a gravel ground cover and strategically placed greenery. An easy way to escape the noise and confusion, if only for a minute or two.


----------



## IHT

bump


----------



## Jessefive

I forgot about this thread! I was too timid to post when I first signed up...


----------



## Requiem

That picture is from the early 30's. Awesome!


----------



## juni

It can't be, that bike would look like this if it was:





I'm still too shy to post a picture.


----------



## Twiggz

here's a bad pic I took with my phone one late night at work. Its all I have of me smoking my pipe. 



thats my knock around Sav natural filled with Anni kake.


----------



## dmkerr

Dzrtrat said:


>


Cool picture and interesting pipe. But what gets me is the ear. Must be handy. If you can't find a parking space at the mall, just put the Buick behind your ear. :biggrin:


----------



## Steel Talon

Dzrtrat said:


>


:shocked::scared:mg:
Save me baby jesus!

:wink:


----------



## PinkFloydFan

I dont look like anyone famous like some of you guys.. 
But it's me. ( With my Savinelli and a bowl of P.Stok. LBF) 
LOL

Vin










Here too.. Different kind of "Pipe" however.. LOL










After the first 5 "puffs'..










Peace and God Bless.


----------



## phatmax

It seems that while not all gun owners are smokers, I think a large portion of cigar and pipe smokers are gun owners.

Some things seem to go together.

also seems to be a lot of pilots and motorcyclers that smoke pipes and cigars.


----------



## Seekeroftruth

I love the threatening stance of the target .


----------



## owaindav

phatmax said:


> It seems that while not all gun owners are smokers, I think a large portion of cigar and pipe smokers are gun owners.
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, I've been looking at guns again. Haven't had the urge in a while. Now I want to start shooting again.
Click to expand...


----------



## pdx

me piping in Prague


----------



## bfox

What ya shootin Vin ?
Hard to tell looks like a Glock .

I Love guns Too !

Bill


----------



## commonsenseman

+1 on the guns & pipes, great looking pics Vin!

I'm gonna guess either a Sig or a Springfield.


----------



## phatmax

commonsenseman said:


> +1 on the guns & pipes, great looking pics Vin!
> 
> I'm gonna guess either a Sig or a Springfield.


Walther or Smith?


----------



## Habanolover




----------



## PinkFloydFan

bfox said:


> What ya shootin Vin ?
> Hard to tell looks like a Glock .
> 
> I Love guns Too !
> 
> Bill





commonsenseman said:


> +1 on the guns & pipes, great looking pics Vin!
> 
> I'm gonna guess either a Sig or a Springfield.


You're on the money Jeff.
It is a Springfield XDm .40cal. Full size 4.5" barrel, All Black. Pachy Tactical grips. 
Puffs Like butter.. Very Nice pistol and accurate as heck.

A day at the range , followed with a nice bowl of tasty leaf.. 
Life is good sometimes. 
( But the .40 Cal ammo makes it too expensive to have that fun everyday.. Plus I am a fanatic about keeping my guns clean.. So I spend as much time cleaning as I do at the range.. Even a single mag ... It gets cleaned.)

If I should ever "need" it to work.. it will NEED to work...

Vin


----------



## owaindav

Vinny,

I was just looking at a Springfield like yours. .40 cal. Pawn shop wants $499 for it. I don't really know what they're worth as I'm just now starting to look. Is that a good price? Guy told me that because the local police use .40 cal, ammo will be easy to find around here.


----------



## Steel Talon

That is a reasonable price how many mags? with leather?.40 sw is popular caliber factory rounds available everywhere. A breeze to handload for.
XD's are great pistols I have a few. Until you get the feel for shooting and XD more than likely your initial shooting sessions will paper low and left.


----------



## owaindav

2 mags, cleaning kit, quick reload tool all included.


----------



## Twiggz

PinkFloydFan said:


> It is a Springfield XDm .40cal.


That was my exact guess from the size of the holes. Nice gun... I picked up an SA 1911. I want an XD because of the reviews. Its a work horse!


----------



## PinkFloydFan

owaindav said:


> Vinny,
> 
> I was just looking at a Springfield like yours. .40 cal. Pawn shop wants $499 for it. I don't really know what they're worth as I'm just now starting to look. Is that a good price? Guy told me that because the local police use .40 cal, ammo will be easy to find around here.


$499 is a decent price. You can get them new for about $600 
2 mags w/ mag holster , nice carrying case , changable rear grip for different sized mitts, , a crappy pistol holster comes with it too. .. But Springfield make a nice pistol. 
I like the .40 cal for PP. Especially with some quality rounds, Like Hornady or something. Alot of stopping power and 16 + 1 capacity before you need to drop another mag in.
I like my Blackhawk Serpa CQC Holster with the belt loops .. it has a paddle too, but it is a pain in the ass to put on IMO when you hook up the paddle. The belt loops seem to hold it a bit closer to me as well , which I prefer.
I just bought a Kholster IWB that is so comfortable you forget your wearing it. Nice adjustments for ride and cant as well.

Hey.. This is a PIPE forum.. What we doing ? LOL.. I guess as long as no one bitches.. its all good. :tu

Peace, God Bless and Stay Safe.. ( with whatever smoking pipe you are enjoying ) 
Damn, while typing all this crap and attaching the pics.. My real important Pipe full of Petersons Deluxe Mix. just went out.

Vin


























Another little Pipe that smokes well. A pretty red dot from the grip included..


----------



## owaindav

OK, back on topic....Here's a face for you to hate! I was a radio personality for a while and this is why! I have the look for radio!


----------



## commonsenseman

Nice guns Vin :thumb:

Also great pipe-pic Dave! Let's just say there's a reason I haven't posted my ugly mug up here :wink:


----------



## owaindav

commonsenseman said:


> Nice guns Vin :thumb:
> 
> Also great pipe-pic Dave! Let's just say there's a reason I haven't posted my ugly mug up here :wink:


Keep breaking cameras? Yeah, mine hasn't been the same since I took my pic! ound:


----------



## indigosmoke

Come on Jeff, show that mug of yours!


----------



## Dzrtrat

dmkerr said:


> Cool picture and interesting pipe. But what gets me is the ear. Must be handy. If you can't find a parking space at the mall, just put the Buick behind your ear. :biggrin:


Hahhaa...That's funny, wait here's a better pic...


----------



## Steel Talon

Dzrtrat said:


> Hahhaa...That's funny, wait here's a better pic...
> 
> View attachment 31806


:shock:
Sweet baby jesus


----------



## commonsenseman

Me smoking an MM McArthur full of 1792.


----------



## indigosmoke

Good to see your face Jeff!


----------



## commonsenseman

indigosmoke said:


> Good to see your face Jeff!


You asked for it!

It's really weird, but after taking that picture my phone stopped working :wink:


----------



## indigosmoke

commonsenseman said:


> You asked for it!
> 
> It's really weird, but after taking that picture my phone stopped working :wink:


And I must say that's a seriously massive corncob. Old Dugout Doug would be proud.


----------



## Jack Straw

Nice shot! That pipe is HUGE. You need to smoke that thing in public, and I mean clench the $hit out of it.


----------



## commonsenseman

Jack Straw said:


> Nice shot! That pipe is HUGE. You need to smoke that thing in public, and I mean clench the $hit out of it.


HAHA, I'm trying but it's so freaking heavy. I might end up with TMJ, but it's worth it!


----------



## owaindav

Great pic and great pipe!


----------



## indigosmoke

Now we just have to get MarkC to post a pic. I keep thinking of him as looking like Graham Chapman because of his old avatar.


----------



## teedles915

commonsenseman said:


> Me smoking an MM McArthur full of 1792.


Jeff you are not near as ugly as I suspected. I am lovin tha pipe, but holy crap how long does a bowl take? 
Betcha can't smoke a full bow of Tombolaka in that thing.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

commonsenseman said:


> Me smoking an MM McArthur full of 1792.


Damn Jeff. You're just a kid.. 
I would have bet a left nut that you were older. 
I grow that kind of shadow on my chin 3 hrs after I shave.

You look about the same age as my oldest son... LOL (18 y/o)

Well, You fooled me brother. You are obviously wise beyond your years...
and deserve my commendations Sir.

Very well spoken and knowledge surpassing your aesthetics.

Well done my friend. Nice to see your MUG shot too.

Vin


----------



## commonsenseman

indigosmoke said:


> Now we just have to get MarkC to post a pic. I keep thinking of him as looking like Graham Chapman because of his old avatar.


Seriously, I really can't put a face to him.



teedles915 said:


> Jeff you are not near as ugly as I suspected. I am lovin tha pipe, but holy crap how long does a bowl take?
> Betcha can't smoke a full bow of Tombolaka in that thing.


You're on, I'll try it tonight!



PinkFloydFan said:


> Damn Jeff. You're just a kid..
> I would have bet a left nut that you were older.
> I grow that kind of shadow on my chin 3 hrs after I shave.
> 
> You look about the same age as my oldest son... LOL (18 y/o)
> 
> Well, You fooled me brother. You are obviously wise beyond your years...
> and deserve my commendations Sir.
> 
> Very well spoken and knowledge surpassing your aesthetics.
> 
> Well done my friend. Nice to see your MUG shot too.
> 
> Vin


I tried not to let on how young I was, it has a funny way of making people seem less credible. I mean who would trust a young guy's advice on pipe tobacco?

I really appreciate the kind words Vin, at least I haven't lost ALL of your respect! ipe:


----------



## teedles915

commonsenseman said:


> You're on, I'll try it tonight!
> 
> ipe:


Did you try it? Howd it go?


----------



## commonsenseman

teedles915 said:


> Did you try it? Howd it go?


I have to be honest, I was having second thoughts last night. I went ahead & loaded it up anyway. I was feeling pretty good through the first half, really enjoying myself. Then during the second half I started to feel it. Nothing too bad, just a little light headed. I was feeling pretty good til I stood up, then my word started spinning. Well, I drank a beer & felt a lot better afterwards. It was worth it though, tasty stuff!

It might just have to become my Tambolaka pipe ipe:


----------



## teedles915

commonsenseman said:


> I have to be honest, I was having second thoughts last night. I went ahead & loaded it up anyway. I was feeling pretty good through the first half, really enjoying myself. Then during the second half I started to feel it. Nothing too bad, just a little light headed. I was feeling pretty good til I stood up, then my word started spinning. Well, I drank a beer & felt a lot better afterwards. It was worth it though, tasty stuff!
> 
> It might just have to become my Tambolaka pipe ipe:


I have dedicated a cob to it myself, of course it's not the size of a small gourd. Hats off to you for trying it.


----------



## owaindav

Yeah, Jeff, I was a little surprised at your age. But I'd already gotten a really good sampler from you in our New Pipe Smoker trade and that spoke loads to your credibility more than anything! Ya young pup you! lol

How long does it take to smoke that MacArthur?


----------



## Steel Talon

Jeff, 

I'm guessing your about 25. When I was 25 I looked like I was 18 when I arrived in Saigon eveyrone thought I was 14 even though I was 6'3 225 white hair and hazel green eyes LOL My hair turned white with in two months there and stayed that way until I arrived CONUS 2 years later. Now that I'm pushing the big 60. People use to think I'm 45 LOL Until a couple of years ago... A youthful look is a blessing.

and No I dont post any pictures of myself...LOL


----------



## commonsenseman

owaindav said:


> Yeah, Jeff, I was a little surprised at your age. But I'd already gotten a really good sampler from you in our New Pipe Smoker trade and that spoke loads to your credibility more than anything! Ya young pup you! lol
> 
> How long does it take to smoke that MacArthur?


Really depends on what you're smoking in it, I can smoke a full bowl of CH in 30 minutes, but If I'm smoking 1792 it's over an hour.



Steel Talon said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I'm guessing your about 25. When I was 25 I looked like I was 18 when I arrived in Saigon everyone thought I was 14 even though I was 6'3 225 white hair and hazel green eyes LOL My hair turned white with in two months there and stayed that way until I arrived CONUS 2 years later. Now that I'm pushing the big 60. People use to think I'm 45 LOL Until a couple of years ago... A youthful look is a blessing.
> 
> and No I dont post any pictures of myself...LOL


Yes sir, er, um, anyway.

I actually am going grey quite a bit already, my uncle was fully grey by 30, so I'm destined to be grey in no time, which actually doesn't bother me a bit. At least I'll look more distinguished. :yo:

You're pretty dang close on the age, I'm 24.


----------



## Jack Straw

I'm two years older than you. That means you have to respect me.*


----------



## commonsenseman

Jack Straw said:


> I'm two years older than you. That means you have to respect me.*


Respect is earned :kicknuts:

Hehe, just kidding man. Your girlfriend likes the smell of 1792, I massively respect that!

BTW, have you noticed that us young guys have a taste for really strong tobacco? Weird.


----------



## MarkC

commonsenseman said:


> I actually am going grey quite a bit already, my uncle was fully grey by 30, so I'm destined to be grey in no time, which actually doesn't bother me a bit. At least I'll look more distinguished.


My cousin turned grey in high school. On the other hand, he still has his hair, and mine is fading fast, so I kinda wish I'd gone grey as well...


----------



## MarkC

indigosmoke said:


> Now we just have to get MarkC to post a pic. I keep thinking of him as looking like Graham Chapman because of his old avatar.


More like Boss Hogg from the Dukes of Hazzard unfortunately... 

Actually, I have a baby face as well, although at 52, it's more of a "early forties face" than a baby face. I'll have to work on a photo.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Crap, I wish my biggest problem was graying. :/ 

I could handle graying. No, instead, from the time I was in 5th grade, I'd get comments from people asking me if I am "Balding" because I have thin looking hair in certain lights. Mainly sunlight and artificial lighting, which is caused by under active thyroid.

I don't even have a receding hairline. Its crazy. :/ lol

I take that back, if I was 34 or older, I could handle the thinness, even if I'd prefer thicker hair. People would think its was just the age. At 24, though, no one diggs thin looking hair. Not even the chicks with daddy complexes. lol


----------



## Jack Straw

Oh, hi.


----------



## owaindav

LOL Andrew! is that Escudo?


----------



## Jack Straw

LOL, yep!


----------



## SmokinDragon

Jack Straw said:


> Oh, hi.


ound: nice


----------



## indigosmoke

Jack Straw said:


> Oh, hi.


I really must say the Escudo I got from you in the trade really opened my eyes to the joys of VAPers.


----------



## Aquinas

This was earlier tonight. Cant beat a couple bowls of Anni kake and an evening of fishing!


----------



## Twiggz

^ looks like you had a great night


----------



## PinkFloydFan

At my brothers camper.. Saturday afternoon thru Sunday Afternoon.

His Airstream. 









The back of the campsite-










Ahh.. The best piece of gear in the box.. 









Now we are cooking.



















No fish worth keeping. ... But a decent day by the lake, With a bowl of Lane 1Q.

And.... a bad day of fishing , is better then a good day at work.. 
( Especially with your brother and your pipe keeping you company. )

Peace and God Bless.

Vin


----------



## commonsenseman

Hey, nice pics Vin!

Here's me in my truck with my smallest cob:


----------



## Pipe_Smoking_Man

*Cool pics! Thanks for posting.
Pink Floyd is Awesome!
--PSM*


----------



## Spectabalis

Last photo I had taken was last autumn (sorry, Fall) when I renewed my passport before our trip to New York and New England. They sent it back and asked for another one without my Barling meer hanging from my mouth!


----------



## thebayratt

Smoking a pipe for my first time.


----------



## Scott W.

thebayratt said:


> Smoking a pipe for my first time.


Good pic Shawn but you have to put your thumb over the carb:whoo:


----------



## FiveStar

scottw said:


> Good pic Shawn but you have to put your thumb over the carb:whoo:


BWAAAAHAHAHAH!!! :biglaugh:

not that I know what that means.....


----------



## MarkC

Carb? I don't get it. And I'm sticking to that story no matter what!


----------



## IrishCamel81

My grandmother gave me that exact edition of The Hobbit. The green one on the right.



indigosmoke said:


> Well, no beard but here's a pic of me smoking my Savinelli Standing 413KS.





indigosmoke said:


>


----------



## commonsenseman

scottw said:


> Good pic Shawn but you have to put your thumb over the carb:whoo:


Not needed, that pipe has an automatic choke. Just spray a little starter fluid in there if you're having trouble getting it going :shocked:


----------



## WWhermit

Let's see if we can revive this thread, get some new faces on here.

This is me at Lake Tahoe, in the hammock. With Anniversary Kake!










WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## indigosmoke

Nice pic. Now that's the good life!


----------



## Aquinas

WWhermit-Thats what life is all about!


----------



## SmoknTaz

WWhermit said:


> Let's see if we can revive this thread, get some new faces on here.
> 
> This is me at Lake Tahoe, in the hammock. With Anniversary Kake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


Sweet pic! Looks like about an hour full of bliss. :tu


----------



## Pipe_Smoking_Man

WWhermit said:


> Let's see if we can revive this thread, get some new faces on here.
> 
> This is me at Lake Tahoe, in the hammock. With Anniversary Kake!
> 
> WWhermit
> 
> ipe:


*Oh man WWhermit! What a great pic! You sure know how to do it right! Pure Pipe Pleasure!*


----------



## Mister Moo

Christmas '09. It was a good day for a picture.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

WWhermit said:


> Let's see if we can revive this thread, get some new faces on here.
> 
> This is me at Lake Tahoe, in the hammock. With Anniversary Kake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


KAKE.... Must have KAKE... :clap2:

Woot. Looks like an awesome time for some KAKE.. WWhermit !!

No other KAKE zombies around either. 

- Vin


----------



## Requiem

Mister Moo said:


> Christmas '09. It was a good day for a picture.


Amazing, you look like a really nice guy in that picture. :laugh:


----------



## thebayratt

scottw said:


> Good pic Shawn but you have to put your thumb over the carb:whoo:





FiveStar said:


> BWAAAAHAHAHAH!!! :biglaugh:
> 
> not that I know what that means.....


Me either. Please do tell! Am I doing anything wrong??


----------



## WWhermit

Requiem said:


> Amazing, you look like a really nice guy in that picture. :laugh:


That was just too funny!! You must know him too. :whoo:

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## pomorider

Here's me with my new cob


----------



## Jack Straw

^You really pull off the cob.


----------



## Jack Straw

Had my girlfriend take a shot of me perusing puff. I have trouble smiling while clenching a pipe.


----------



## Aquinas

Looks like a great smoking chair!


----------



## Jack Straw

It's cozy.


----------



## Pipe_Smoking_Man

Yup, looking good!


----------



## Pipe_Smoking_Man

Cool pic! Nice pipe.


----------



## SmoknTaz

pomorider said:


> Here's me with my new cob


Glad you finally came over to the dark side Raphael! :evil:


----------



## Jessefive

I love this thread, its good to put faces to screen names. Here's on of me from a wedding over the summer:


----------



## commonsenseman

Nice stache Jesse!


----------



## WWhermit

Jessefive said:


> I love this thread, its good to put faces to screen names. Here's on of me from a wedding over the summer:


You've got a bit of that old world look to ya!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## ChronoB

Jessefive said:


> I love this thread, its good to put faces to screen names. Here's on of me from a wedding over the summer:


The Chap!


----------



## Jessefive

Thanks guys! Weddings are my rare chance to break out the 3 piece suits, but the mustache has been there for over a year now. I'm a fan of that old timey look


----------



## Mister Moo

Requiem said:


> Amazing, you look like a really nice guy in that picture. :laugh:


Thank you. The miracle of Photoshop.


----------



## WWhermit

Requiem said:


> Amazing, you look like a really nice guy in that picture. :laugh:


He really is a good cow, just a bit misunderstood sometimes. :wave:

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Aquinas

I was out snow blowing and thought i would snap a pic to show you guys what its like up here in the NW right now. We got about 6" of snow today. I enjoyed a bowl of PS Lux Navy Flake while snow blowing and shoveling.


----------



## Pipe_Smoking_Man

Great pic! Enjoy the snow -- and your Pipe!


----------



## indigosmoke

Just thought I'd bump this thread up with a more recent picture of me smoking my 1948 Peterson Killarney apple. Let's see some of the new members we've had join us in the last few months.


----------



## cp478




----------



## Mycroft Holmes

After smoking an early bowl of Peterson's University Flake (Sent to me by Owaindav) my friend thought it would be fun to snap a picture of me with my Calabash and a Sherlock Book. So, we did, and I now present to you..The real Mycroft Holmes.


----------



## Reverie Forest

Ooooooh boy, watch out for this guy :mrgreen: Lookin' smart, John!


----------



## Mycroft Holmes

Gonna try this again. Sorry about that first one.


----------



## WWhermit

Been 6 months since someone posted their pic, and I know we have some new members here.

Let's see those ugly mugs!!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Hambone1

It's a shame that some of the people that posted in this thread I haven't seen active. DublintheDamn hasn't posted since December of last year. I guess the flame went out for him.


----------



## Hambone1

Smoking my Boswell with some Penzance


----------



## freestoke

I'm a left-clencher, except with the guitar. Maybe I should learn to play left handed. My Yamaha GC31 cedar top practice guitar and the venerable Sasieni Mayfair, puffing some no-brain PA.


----------



## Kodos44

There you go, you asked for mugs you got one. That's me at work smoking my trusty cob with the last of the PS LTF from the newb trade with RJPuffs, man that stuff is GOOD! :smile:


----------



## asmartbull

Hambone1 said:


> Smoking my Boswell with some Penzance


Shawn
I figured you would have a high-n-tight......


----------



## Hambone1

asmartbull said:


> Shawn
> I figured you would have a high-n-tight......


I've been out of the Corps since 90, lol. I can show you photos of me back than but you wouldn't know they were me. Since it's like 140 lbs ago!


----------



## freestoke

Mycroft Holmes said:


> After smoking an early bowl of Peterson's University Flake (Sent to me by Owaindav) my friend thought it would be fun to snap a picture of me with my Calabash and a Sherlock Book. So, we did, and I now present to you..The real Mycroft Holmes.


Is that the same book you sent me!? Just put it on my nightstand last night to start reading it. (I notice that the back jacket flap seems to be folded in at the same page.)

Awesome photo, Sather. I must say, I expected a mayo-face, bad-hair Limey like me. :biglaugh:


----------



## Hermit

*Smokin' a bowl of Embarcadero in a Tinsky Canadian atop Mont Royal.*


----------



## DanR

Here's my ugly mug breaking in my brand new Mario Grandi - just showed up this morning. The inaugural smoke is Dunhill Flake.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

This thread is great! I will see about getting a pic to post up.


----------



## DanR

Jim, nice touch with the guitar in the pose. I've been teaching myself to play for a few years now, but I haven't mastered the "smoke while playing" technique yet! I'd probably throw ashes all over the place!!


----------



## BloodyCactus

nice cup of tea, book









down at the river with some homebrew and bbq!


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> Jim, nice touch with the guitar in the pose. I've been teaching myself to play for a few years now, but I haven't mastered the "smoke while playing" technique yet! I'd probably throw ashes all over the place!!


Thanks, Dan. Not sure I have it mastered either. It's the right clench that's the killer! :lol: I've been at CG for 40 years now, but don't practice much these days or even play much and have let a lot of things slide. sigh. Actually, I usually don't have the pipe in my mouth when I'm playing, so the pic's a bit phony -- not that I can't do it on something easy, but a harder piece requires a bit more concentration.

Keep at it! Play every day and it'll improve a lot faster, even if you just pick it up and tune it. It keeps you from going backwards, even if you don't do much. When you're not learning, you're forgetting!


----------



## Xodar

OK, I should take some decent camera pictures and add to this at some point, but here's a cell phone special from the office here


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And then here's one that was left on the phone card from the Brewer's Festival a couple weeks ago, I'm on the right, then two of my brothers and a couple friends (we're the ones two-mugging it)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/200/0731111434.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## freestoke

Xodar said:


> OK, I should take some decent camera pictures and add to this at some point, but here's a cell phone special from the office here
> http://imageshack.us


Takes a surprisingly good picture! :tu

I see you guys are hanging out in the appropriate area for recycling those double mugs. :beerchug:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Here's my ugly mug for ya, when my family leaves I will snap one of me smoking. But until then....Here is me fake smoking!


----------



## Mister Moo

Smoking a HU Mag50 Limitada 2005 with my kid at the southern end of a lickity-split road trip. It was our second shuttle launch together. 










MM Country Gent with freestyle stem atop south rim of the Grand Canyon at sunrise. Mrs. Moo and I jumped in the car and went 2500 miles west betting on one clear morning. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## HWiebe

My first pipe. MM Legend with bent stem.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

freestoke said:


> I'm a left-clencher, except with the guitar. Maybe I should learn to play left handed. My Yamaha GC31 cedar top practice guitar and the venerable Sasieni Mayfair, puffing some no-brain PA.


Very nice. But for a real trick, can ya park that pipe between the nut and the tuning pegs like old slowhand used to do with his cigs...:boink:


----------



## Commander Quan

I don't know how we let this one go a year with no updates. Show us 'ur ugly mugs!


----------



## Pipe_Smoking_Man

Great shots!


----------



## Pipe_Smoking_Man

BloodyCactus said:


> nice cup of tea, book
> 
> down at the river with some homebrew and bbq!
> 
> You look amazingly relaxed!


----------



## 36Bones

Drinking a homebrew and enjoying my Savinelli at the old house. It was chilly that day. Pre-beard or, as my wife likes to call it, the better me.


----------



## Scott W.

Looks like a relaxing time bro


----------



## DanR

In Bamburg, Germany last week. I really enjoyed strolling through the city with my pipe in hand (and mouth). I was smoking a mix of Sugar Barrel and some other codger burley (maybe SWR), so the comments were all positive.


----------



## juni

<--- That's me.

(We all have beards  )


----------



## Hambone1

Enjoying some StoneHaven in one of my Boswell pipes


----------



## Chris0673

Enjoying some Angler's Dream during a break from the terminal.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Davidoff blue mix in pony.


----------



## Hambone1

Dave, you're upside down (LOL!)


----------



## Dr. Plume

Hambone1 said:


> Dave, you're upside down (LOL!)


Damn iPad strikes again. Front facing camera grumble grumble.. I mean that is how I roll dog! :banana:


----------



## Pipe_Smoking_Man

Nice. Enjoy that Angler's, Man!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Wife took this one of me tonight without my knowledge then sent it to me in an email. Aww sweet.


----------



## Dr. Plume




----------



## Mason16Filz

Took this on a cool summer morning ipe:


----------



## freestoke

Mason16Filz said:


> Took this on a cool summer morning ipe:
> 
> View attachment 42508


Any relation to Alfred Hitchcock? :spy:

Cool photo!


----------



## Mason16Filz

HAHA thanks Jim.

Hopefully sometime I can get a pic up of my mug while puffing. 8)


----------



## Whip-Poor-Whill

Testing some Vanilla Cavendish out of my old beat up cob.
I really need to throw that cob away, but I just can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Whip-Poor-Whill

Dang, the picture didn't post.


----------



## MarkC

Whip-Poor-Whill said:


> I really need to throw that cob away, but I just can't bring myself to do it.


Sacrilege!


----------



## scopawl

Agreed, I've got a cob I cracked a couple of months ago and so no longer smoke, still can't seem to bring myself to throw it out though, it was the first pipe I smoked!
Also, my ugly mug:


----------



## Ziggeroy

Posted on the wrong thread originally, whoops. Here it is though ipe:


----------



## ProbateGeek

_< subscribed >_

I'll have to dig up a photo of me with a pipe - surely there's one around somewhere. In meantime, for Jim:


----------



## freestoke

Ah yes, ol' carrot fingers Segovia. The don't make tweeds like that any more!


----------



## DanR

freestoke said:


> They don't make tweeds like that any more!


Thank Goodness!


----------



## Madcaddyman

Hermit said:


> *Smokin' a bowl of Embarcadero in a Tinsky Canadian atop Mont Royal.*


Hey...that's my home town! Did you check out Blatter & Blatter pipes when you were here? Cool pic BTW.


----------



## Madcaddyman

Here's me & a buddy Christmas night, I'm the one in the green hat!


----------



## steinr1

Whip-Poor-Whill said:


> Testing some Vanilla Cavendish out of my old beat up cob.
> I really need to throw that cob away, but I just can't bring myself to do it.


Don't throw it away. Simply staple it together again.







View attachment 74593


Here is a typical photo of me smoking. (*Come on Dave - smoke the "Horrid Pipe". You know you want to...*)

View attachment 74594


----------



## Hermit

Madcaddyman said:


> Hey...that's my home town! Did you check out Blatter & Blatter pipes when you were here? Cool pic BTW.


Sure did. I bought a lovely Canadian at B&B. Great shop!


----------



## cadet

Morning drive with a Peterson Irish Sea billiard.


----------



## italiansmoker

Me (Luigi) smoking Reiner Golden Flakes in a Poker sandblasted army mount by Les Wood










same as above but in a semi-artistic version


----------



## italiansmoker

By the way I was smoking in my Restaurant where pipes and cigars are welcome anytime!


----------



## ProbateGeek

italiansmoker said:


> By the way I was smoking in my Restaurant where pipes and cigars are welcome anytime!


Luigi, I think I can speak for 99.9% of us on Puff in saying -

- we'd love to join you.


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

Pipe Smoking...


----------



## scopawl

Taking the title literally, huh? :rotfl:


----------



## Latakius Vituscan

GL Pease Abingdon in the bowls...


DJ_Lana_Abingdon by GoerzDagor, on Flickr


----------



## MarkC

Grrr..never mind; that didn't work.


----------



## Commander Quan




----------



## indigosmoke

Derrick, it's great to put a face to the name (and posts!)


----------



## ProbateGeek

Commander Quan said:


>


Lots of silver on that pipe, Derrick. A Peterson dress bent something-or-other? Me like!


----------



## Commander Quan

Thanks Terry. It's Racing Green 999 spigot.


----------



## splattttttt

recent one of me. The pipe kept me company as I recovered from a a hiatal and umbilical hernia.


----------



## Gigmaster

How's this?

Also, check out my avatar.


----------



## Mister Moo




----------



## Commander Quan

I love that cabbage shaped meer.


----------



## indigosmoke

Mister Moo said:


>


Master Moo, it's always good to see your face (and pipes and posts) around here. Hope life has been treating you and yours well.


----------



## splattttttt

@ProbateGeek


ProbateGeek said:


> Lots of silver on that pipe, Derrick. A Peterson dress bent something-or-other? Me like!


 1993 Peterson's Dublin 106s Sterling Spigot Billiard Pipe Good Used | eBay


----------



## ProbateGeek

splattttttt said:


> @ProbateGeek 1993 Peterson's Dublin 106s Sterling Spigot Billiard Pipe Good Used | eBay


Thanks, Jack - that's good for another 3 days, 10 hours of tease...

Love this shine:


----------



## Mister Moo

indigosmoke said:


> Master Moo, it's always good to see your face (and pipes and posts) around here. Hope life has been treating you and yours well.


Yo, in'smoke! I have been fortunate, life-wise, thanks. Recent 4x cervical fusion and my luck is still holding; pain free, still puffing and back on the motorcycle. My mustache has not lost its curl, either.


----------



## Commander Quan




----------



## BrSpiritus

Commander Quan said:


> Thanks Terry. It's Racing Green 999 spigot.


I'm jealous, I wanted to get one a few years back when they were still *ahem* reasonable lol...


----------



## DanR

From last month, enjoying a cob while staring at the ocean in St. John USVI


----------



## Commander Quan

Nice. Very Hemingway-esque


----------



## Mister Moo

Pipes... you like 'em or you don't. It's a black and white thing.


----------



## splattttttt

now that picture just makes me wanna a bowl LOL


----------



## BrSpiritus

My wife caught me off guard with this one. We got back from church and signing the paperwork for our new apartment and I had a box waiting for me full of tins of Classic Burley Kake. Had to pop one open and fire up my Peterson Donegal Rocky with a bowl and I have to say Russ that this stuff just keeps getting better every year I smoke it.


----------



## Fuzzy

I use a pipe to enjoy a cigar I was particularly fond of.


----------



## freestoke

BrSpiritus said:


> My wife caught me off guard with this one. We got back from church and signing the paperwork for our new apartment and I had a box waiting for me full of tins of Classic Burley Kake. Had to pop one open and fire up my Peterson Donegal Rocky with a bowl and I have to say Russ that this stuff just keeps getting better every year I smoke it.




















Maybe the problem with my Peterson pipe was that I never got the hat to go with it. :ask:

Really like it that Dublin shape and I don't have one. :frown: Or a Zulu. out:


----------



## Chris0673

Enjoying a rare morning smoke in my carport.


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> Maybe the problem with my Peterson pipe was that I never got the hat to go with it. :ask:


Hah! I thought that photo looked familiar...


----------



## BrSpiritus

freestoke said:


> Maybe the problem with my Peterson pipe was that I never got the hat to go with it. :ask:
> 
> Really like it that Dublin shape and I don't have one. :frown: Or a Zulu. out:


The pipe was my grandfather's and I just finished repairing it and getting it ready to smoke. I love that it's old enough to have the Silver band as opposed to the nickel ones they use today.


----------



## teedles915

Enjoying a bowl while watching a little college football.


----------

